# Band promo: Messages Via Carrier Pigeon



## guitarmy (Oct 21, 2007)

A couple of shots from a session for a local metal band. Lemme know what you think!


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 21, 2007)

I shoot bands, a lot. I have had my work used for promo shots as well as entire 10 surface CD jackets. For a promo shot, the labels want to see faces. And a promo shot should have a little of the performers personality show in the shot, even if it's an act. The first shot is OK, but I don't think it conveys anything about the performer. The second IMO has too much foreground, and lacks the face and personality aspect. Like I said, JMHO. An indy label might use them, but I think a major/minor label would want them re-shot.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 22, 2007)

No. 1 looks like a garage mechanic and 2 I agree with the above poster, promo shots are supposed to promote the artist/product not obscure them. H


----------



## guitarmy (Oct 22, 2007)

Fair enough. Here's another from the shoot.


----------



## craig (Oct 23, 2007)

I love the second frame as is. I think it is important to throw away our conventional wisdom these days.

Love & Bass


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 23, 2007)

Does the name of the band come into play with the grease monkey look you have created? If not, not sure it works for me.


----------



## guitarmy (Oct 23, 2007)

No the band name doesn't come into play. But their sound sort of does. They're a super heavy band. Lots of dirty tones. Generally not the kind of music that's easily received by the general public. So I wanted to show that by taking the opposite of most band shots you see nowadays - guys with 300 dollar jeans, designer shirts and haircuts worth more than my car payments. I see so many band shots that are super clean, it bothers me. So this is what came of that.


----------



## luis_relampago (Oct 31, 2007)

I am new here and I hope you like my approach on a cover for the band.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 31, 2007)

You could achieve a similar effect without softening the photo so much that it looks out of focus. Perhaps a Dave Hill type post-processing.


----------



## luis_relampago (Nov 1, 2007)

meaby like this?


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 9, 2007)

Not a huge fan of the edits. Seems like you pushed the highlights past their limit, and the swirls don't really do it for me. Seems like more of a graphic design decision than a photographic decision, anyway.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 9, 2007)

I would re-shoot if possible. The guy second from the left just looks too damned goofy.


----------



## cameramike (Nov 10, 2007)

if its for the band you should really consult them on the type of look they want. i know i've done a few live shoots for my friends band and a few posed shots and they let me know what they wanted, doesn't really matter what others think; they are the paying (or non paying) customer.


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 11, 2007)

cameramike: exactly. The process I take is to listen to their music and find out as much about the band as I can. Then I ask them what kinds of promo photos they like (and to provide links or examples). Then I ask them what they have in mind, if anything. Listening to what they have in mind, I offer a couple of suggestions based on their ideas but with some of my spin on them. Then I shoot and deliver, and all the clients have been happy thus far.

Max: yeah, he looks a little goofy in that shot - agreed. It's not the only shot from the set though, just one that I posted. I won't be reshooting.


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 14, 2007)

guitarmy said:


>




I like this one, but there is too much foreground - If you cropped it a little it would work for me. If you have a similar photo to this one, but with a little more light and facial features, I think you'd be onto something. If they are a dark/heavy band, the other photo with the grease is a little too cheesy pop for me, but that is just my oppinion, and it is only because of the smiles...

I do like your ideas though. They are workable.


----------

